# Can I turn up the injection pump on my 1.6 diesel rabbit?



## Max Fandrich (Sep 1, 2012)

Is the injection pump on the 1.6 diesel adjustable like othe Bosch ve pumps?


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

Absolutely, are we talking 1.6 turbo or Na?
www.vwdiesel.net is a wealth of information


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

You'll probably get a lot more responses if you post  here or here. 
Welcome to the forums. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Samsquam (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep. theres a screw on it, find it and slightly turn it to the left. Dont do it too much as you might melt your pistons. oh, by the way, dont mean to be a dick, but if you need further help then this, buy a damn bently and learn yourself. or better yet, when you run across a problem, try and figure it out in a few different aspects before needing to get spoon fed your answer. have a good one:beer:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Samsquam said:


> oh, by the way, dont mean to be a dick, but if you need further help then this, buy a damn bently and learn yourself. or better yet, when you run across a problem, try and figure it out in a few different aspects before needing to get spoon fed your answer. have a good one:beer:


 This just in: the top of pedestals is found to not only have life lessons, but also both internet access and old Volkswagens


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

Max Fandrich said:


> Is the injection pump on the 1.6 diesel adjustable like othe Bosch ve pumps?


 This thread should help 
http://www.vwdiesel.net/forum/index.php?topic=4391.0


----------



## Max Fandrich (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone it's good to get some easy answers everyone and then, I own a 12valve cummins with an inline pump so the ve is kind of new to me.


----------



## Max Fandrich (Sep 1, 2012)

Samsquam said:


> Yep. theres a screw on it, find it and slightly turn it to the left. Dont do it too much as you might melt your pistons. oh, by the way, dont mean to be a dick, but if you need further help then this, buy a damn bently and learn yourself. or better yet, when you run across a problem, try and figure it out in a few different aspects before needing to get spoon fed your answer. have a good one:beer:


 Hey shove that spoon up your ass you know it all ****. It's people like you that give helpful forums like these a bad name. How is it that everyone else can simply help a guy out but you feel the need to throw in some smart ass remark like your the only swinging dick on this site that can type **** in, pardon my French but go get ****ed and stay off my thread!


----------



## Max Fandrich (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh and I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes but I'd like to put a turbo on it in the near future.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

Max Fandrich said:


> Hey shove that spoon up your ass you know it all ****. It's people like you that give helpful forums like these a bad name. How is it that everyone else can simply help a guy out but you feel the need to throw in some smart ass remark like your the only swinging dick on this site that can type **** in, pardon my French but go get ****ed and stay off my thread!


 This just got good


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Max Fandrich said:


> Hey shove that spoon up your ass you know it all ****. It's people like you that give helpful forums like these a bad name. How is it that everyone else can simply help a guy out but you feel the need to throw in some smart ass remark like your the only swinging dick on this site that can type **** in, pardon my French but go get ****ed and stay off my thread!


 

CHILDREN!!! 

chill out!


----------



## 625147 (Jul 14, 2011)

the pump is factory set and is impossible to get the correct setting back with out going to a shop or tech.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

air-cooled or diesel said:


> the pump is factory set and is impossible to get the correct setting back with out going to a shop or tech.


 Define correct


----------



## 625147 (Jul 14, 2011)

you'll never get the exact setting back by eye balling it, even using a mark it will still be off from factory.


----------



## ToddA1 (Apr 22, 2002)

Once you shim the governor and turn up the fuel, I doubt you'll ever want to go back. 

Turning the fuel back down isn't rocket science. You may never get it "absolutely" where it was, but running lean in a diesel is running cool and slow. 

-Todd


----------



## Samsquam (Jul 8, 2012)

Max Fandrich said:


> Hey shove that spoon up your ass you know it all ****. It's people like you that give helpful forums like these a bad name. How is it that everyone else can simply help a guy out but you feel the need to throw in some smart ass remark like your the only swinging dick on this site that can type **** in, pardon my French but go get ****ed and stay off my thread!


 A simple search on here or even google would avoided this question. You got an answer with constructive criticism, sure may have not been needed, but it was to only help you for future reference. How are you supposed to be able to figure out something if its all gettting "said spoon" fed to you? Nice generalization of me though, I helped and didnt even throw out a swear or name call yet people like me are giving this forum a bad name? yea right.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

gnavs said:


> Define correct


 BS.. 

anyone who isnt a COMPLETE IDIOT, can tune, and remove the tune from a Bosch VE pump..


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Samsquam said:


> A simple search on here or even google would avoided this question. You got an answer with constructive criticism, sure may have not been needed, but it was to only help you for future reference. How are you supposed to be able to figure out something if its all gettting "said spoon" fed to you? Nice generalization of me though, I helped and didnt even throw out a swear or name call yet people like me are giving this forum a bad name? yea right.


 its true.. 

if you would have searched in google.. 

it would have pulled up THIS


----------



## 625147 (Jul 14, 2011)

Glegor said:


> BS..
> 
> anyone who isnt a COMPLETE IDIOT, can tune, and remove the tune from a Bosch VE pump..


 re re re all that sht talk for spite your so brilliant you might be an idiot too


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

Man, you diesel guys are dicks


----------



## EcoTX (Aug 6, 2011)

Thread of the century right here...:facepalm:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

air-cooled or diesel said:


> re re re all that sht talk for spite your so brilliant you might be an idiot too


 your the one who claims you can never get the settings back to stock.. 

if you cant set an idle screw, and a fuel screw, then you have no reason working on an injection pump..


----------



## 625147 (Jul 14, 2011)

you cannt eye ball the adjustment, close to the original setting is in the ball park


----------



## ToddA1 (Apr 22, 2002)

Glegor said:


> your the one who claims you can never get the settings back to stock..
> 
> if you cant set an idle screw, and a fuel screw, then you have no reason working on an injection pump..





air-cooled or diesel said:


> you cannt eye ball the adjustment, close to the original setting is in the ball park


 I agree! 

Keep fighting! 

-Todd


----------



## 625147 (Jul 14, 2011)

gnavs said:


> Define correct


 to clarify 'correct setting' as i worded it; is the factory stock setting. not all screws are made to be played with. its not like a carb at idle, stick a exaust gas read out in the exaust and adjust your fuel mixture. 
the pump is set at factory and will be impossible to get stock setting exactly back with out a diesel tech. 
ME, i wouldnt recommend 'tinkering' with that screw.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

i find myself messing with every single pump on any car ive ever owned..

there is much to be desired over the stock settings..

usually i find that the idle screws are set too low or high..


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Glegor said:


> i find myself messing with every single pump on any car ive ever owned..
> 
> there is much to be desired over the stock settings..
> 
> usually i find that the idle screws are set too low or high..


Why you still bother to help so many of these sorry excuses for enthusiasts I just don't understand....Oh ya that's right it is amusing! :laugh:

Turn up the fuel, turn up the boost, and let her rip! 

Aircooled, you can stay in the slow and stock lane, if you are afraid of making adjustments, then stay out of someone's thread who isn't


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

FaithInMkIII2.0 said:


> Why you still bother to help so many of these sorry excuses for enthusiasts I just don't understand....Oh ya that's right it is amusing! :laugh:
> 
> Turn up the fuel, turn up the boost, and let her rip!
> 
> Aircooled, you can stay in the slow and stock lane, if you are afraid of making adjustments, then stay out of someone's thread who isn't


because there has to be SOME voice of reason in all these retards over here.. if we all just shut up and let Aircooled guide all the newbs, we would be SCREWED.. 

plus, it IS entertaining to stir the pot sometimes over here!


----------



## jellowsubmarine (Aug 24, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

jellowsubmarine said:


> opcorn:


 i think we will need some opcorn: and :beer: for this thread! 

or any thread that Aircooled posts in for that matter!


----------



## mwatters (Dec 7, 2011)

i'm curious, does that give your rabbit more power or better mileage if you do it?


----------



## 625147 (Jul 14, 2011)

seems to me if your adding more fuel to get more power you -will need- more lube in the fuel, so double the add to fuel. more fuel goes thru the pump so more lube is insurance.for injector pump. 
-added, if you adjust fuel; your in the ballpark, get a tech to fine tune it adjusted for power and mileage. this fine tune can save you and prevents running for more power and being out of tune. can also save parts.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

air-cooled or diesel said:


> seems to me if your adding more fuel to get more power you -will need- more lube in the fuel, so double the add to fuel. more fuel goes thru the pump so more lube is insurance.for injector pump.
> -added, if you adjust fuel; your in the ballpark, get a tech to fine tune it adjusted for power and mileage. this fine tune can save you and prevents running for more power and being out of tune. can also save parts.











Study grammar more, post less :facepalm:


----------



## RabidRabbot (Dec 7, 2004)

Samsquam said:


> Yep. theres a screw on it, find it and slightly turn it to the left. Dont do it too much as you might melt your pistons. oh, by the way, dont mean to be a dick, but if you need further help then this, buy a damn bently and learn yourself. or better yet, when you run across a problem, try and figure it out in a few different aspects before needing to get spoon fed your answer. have a good one:beer:


 
Injection pump settings are not in the diesel bently. 

And back in July you asked how to take your headliner out 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5765304-How-to-pull-a-headliner 


OP: 
Turn the smoke screw up till it smokes, then back it off. :thumbup:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

FaithInMkIII2.0 said:


> Study grammar more, post less :facepalm:


 hahaha... 

this guy knows how to rock up some AMAZING crack.. 

because his answers are ALWAYS OFF THE FRIGGEN WALL.. lol 

more lube in your fuel because of more power? for real?! are you serious?! 

you dont need more lube based on your power.. you just need enough to keep the pump happy.. the pump doesnt care if its pumping 4hp worth of diesel, or 400hp worth of diesel, it still needs the same amount of lube. 

sure, take it to a tech, who may or may not even know as much as YOU DO.. 

but tuning for power and mileage means to tune it, and run a tank thru it, see what your results got you. then re-tune as necessary.. you CAN tune these things to have grat power, and insane MPG as well..


----------



## Samsquam (Jul 8, 2012)

RabidRabbot said:


> And back in July you asked how to take your headliner out
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5765304-How-to-pull-a-headliner


 I never said the settings were in the book, but just to find the screw. Theres a difference between turning a screw and not wanting to rip/break my headliner without having any prior headliner pulling experience. Got anything else? Because I never ever claimed I was god at all automotive things. I gave OP advice that was given to me, get real.


----------



## RabidRabbot (Dec 7, 2004)

Yep, you also told him to turn the screw the wrong way.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

RabidRabbot said:


> *Yep, you also told him to turn the screw the wrong way.*


 LMFAO... thats just awesome right there!!


----------



## Samsquam (Jul 8, 2012)

RabidRabbot said:


> Yep, you also told him to turn the screw the wrong way.


 hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Finally someone noticed.opcorn:


----------



## DCI_GLI (Sep 11, 2010)

Samsquam said:


> Yep. theres a screw on it, find it and slightly turn it to the *left*. Dont do it too much as you might melt your pistons. oh, by the way, dont mean to be a dick, but if you need further help then this, buy a damn bently and learn yourself. or better yet, when you run across a problem, try and figure it out in a few different aspects before needing to get spoon fed your answer. have a good one:beer:


so you want him to lean it out?
turning it in means more fuel, to the left (out) means less fuel.


----------

